# Securing foam tombstones so none fly away



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here are a few of the Store bought tombstones you know those cheapo foam ones that fly away..
well I think I figured out a way to keep them put. 
take a piece of couch cushion foam ( cut the way you like) cut a slit all the way thru to bottom but not as wide as your tombstone. Spray paint, to match your stone ..kinda LOL
Grab your tombstone and pull one side out from the foam push tombstone into that ..do same on other side stretching the foam ..push tombstone down ..snug as a bug in a rug now..
I also use tent stakes thru the foam into the dirt.

























as you can see some name is covered but thats fine with me some of the corners broke from trying to secure them thru the years. but I haven't had one of these fly away since I did this.
Hope this helps ..and its a cheap fix :jol:


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks! Nothing we've tried ever works.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Personally, I like the pvc pipe and rebar method. I glue a short piece of pvc to the back of store bought stones with great stuff foam, and slide them down over rebar driven into the ground.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I've use from Lowe's or Home Depot these small green vinyl coated metal stakes that I get in the garden sections. They are long enough and come in various sizes. I then size them up to the headstones and then drill a hole into the bottom of the stone. I then take a long handle screwdriver and make a hole in the ground for the stakes. Each stone takes about two stakes and have never had a problem of them flying off during storms or winds. 

Note: I will usually leave the stakes in the stones when storing, then I don't have to re-size them again for next Halloween.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Good old 1x2", pointed wooden stakes, gorilla glued to the back of the tombstone and 6-8" off the bottom. Never had one blow away, break, or come apart. Just hammer them in.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

blacklightmike said:


> Good old 1x2", pointed wooden stakes, gorilla glued to the back of the tombstone and 6-8" off the bottom. Never had one blow away, break, or come apart. Just hammer them in.


I was about to suggest something similar - we have lots of leftover material from redoing our floors - some wood, some tile, etc.. we gorilla glue whatever its to the bottoms, and they stay right where we need them!


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm doing the rebar/pvc pipe method. We got hit with a good rain last night and the majority of them stayed in place while I had 3 of them fall off. We are supposed to get hit with more rain today so we will see if the tombstones hold up.


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

So far the tombstones are holding up through 2 days of rain. What adds to the effect of them is that when the wind blows, they makes knocking like noises and move slightly which is really cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

all good ideas , gives someone a choice on what they would like to try..thanks

I have tried the stakes and other stuff but the wind here really picks up ( up to 60mph) and its usually the week before my party it seems for some reason?? they all blew off or out of the ground till i tried what i am doing now.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

do you ever have to worry about the sprinkler system? or do you just know where the pipes run?


----------

